# 3 other teams interested in JJ



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Tough to watch
> As if enduring a 13-69 season wasn't bad enough . . .
> 
> By SEKOU SMITH
> ...



What a weird offseason...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard it was 5. Orlando and Nawlins being 2 of em though. Cleveland is prolly kicking themselves


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pistons would be interested but no way in hell the salaries would ever work.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Knicks for Tim Thomas 1 year Expiring decent All around Foward who will try to have a breakout year for another contract & a 1st & a 2nd for Joe Johnson


or


Tim Thomas 13m Ex
Mike Sweetney
1st
2nd

for

Joe Johnson
Steven Hunter
1st


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Quills said:


> Knicks for Tim Thomas 1 year Expiring decent All around Foward who will try to have a breakout year for another contract & a 1st & a 2nd for Joe Johnson
> 
> 
> or
> ...


Would have to get Hunter to agree to the S&T too


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knicks dont need another guard.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Knicks dont need another guard.


Thats the same thing we all said with they traded for Q lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Quills said:


> Knicks for Tim Thomas 1 year Expiring decent All around Foward who will try to have a breakout year for another contract & a 1st & a 2nd for Joe Johnson
> 
> 
> or
> ...


Ha! Mike Sweetney is not good in transition. He's too short and too bulky to ever be useful in the open court. We don't need an expiring contract. We can get a trade exception from an under the cap team that wants him and still add someone that fills a need more than Tim Thomas. Knicks basically lose nothing in this deal, so of course you'd like it.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

No actully we need a SF 


we would be something like this if that trade I suggested went Down


Jerome James-Steven Hunter
Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jerome Williams-Mo Taylor
Joe Johnson-Trevor Ariza-David Lee
Oueintin Richardson-Jamal Crawford-Allan Houston-Penny Hardaway
Stephon Marbury-Nate Robinson


IR

H20
1c
Mo


So as you can see we really dont have to many guards since no one Expects a Thing from Houston or Penny & we would perfer to have Crawford coming of the Bench & Since JJ & Q or Good Rebounders or Better then anything at at the 2/3 spots since Mason/Starks I would favor this deal from a Knick persective . Since it seems where more geared to be a Offencive team like you guys & can use all the Scorers we can get . 


It works out for you because instead of getting a Trade Exemption you Get a player trying to play his Hardest during a Contract year , A player who has no Children that need a mandortory 3 year 30m Extension . A player who has always been regared as a untapped Talent & Nash seems to be the Tapper of untapped talent So that Coupled with on of the Best Rebounding young players in the NBA to give more help to Amare is something you should consider .


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Q is a SF and is already on the roster. If I were the Knicks that would be my pick since you already traded for him.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Actully Sweetney is good In Transition is Problem is his Defence he cant Guard no one Consistently at all . But he Runs the Floor Extremly well thats why he had Comparisions to Brand because he can run the Flor at his Size . His Problem is Defence & Stamina like most young players


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Weren't you just saying that the Suns needed to go out and pick up "winners" from "winning teams"? Now we should take Tim Thomas, a career underachiever who is very inconsistent and has never won anything?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Quills said:


> Actully Sweetney is good In Transition is Problem is his Defence he cant Guard no one Consistently at all . But he Runs the Floor Extremly well thats why he had Comparisions to Brand because he can run the Flor at his Size . His Problem is Defence & Stamina like most young players


Sweetney and Brand have size in common but I wouldn't compare them much beyond that.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Never mind what I said just make the Knicks better like you been doing


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Brand & Sweetneys similartys besides Shape


Both Run the Floor extremly well for there Size

Both or Great Offencive Rebounders

Both have a array of Post moves

Well thats it But they do look alike to me in the Face but thats just me


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Quills said:


> Brand & Sweetneys similartys besides Shape
> 
> 
> Both Run the Floor extremly well for there Size
> ...


The crucial thing you fail to see is that Brand is good, Sweeney isn't. Simple. End of trade idea.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Umm, let's just not trade with the Knicks. Nobody on their roster is good enough to get J.J.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I would only think about this trade if they gave us Nate back. They don't have a PG for us other than him


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sedd said:


> I would only think about this trade if they gave us Nate back. They don't have a PG for us other than him



OK everyone get over the trade of Nate Robinson!! lol

Cuz you guys would be upset if we kept the pick because I heard we would've taken *Francisco Garcia* and not Nate. Our team liked him. Knicks made the Nate pick.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

u where Willing to Trade JJ for Diaw yet no one on the Knicks is Talented enough to Get him thats convaluted logic Everyone on the Knicks is better then Diaw


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Quills said:


> u where Willing to Trade JJ for Diaw yet no one on the Knicks is Talented enough to Get him thats convaluted logic Everyone on the Knicks is better then Diaw


I think they were more interested in the two first-round picks than Diaw.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Was giving 1 1st not to True but We offer you the Olive Brance of Cap Space Next Yr as well Also Sweetney is Still young enough to viewd as a pick himself . 

Besides Atlanta Howmant Teams Max under the Cap would give JJ a Max Deal & 2 1st like Atlanta did just so you can get an exception like another poster Stated . I think if you dont trade him to Atlanta for the Exception you're next best bet would be to trade him for Players or a Young Player & CapReflif


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Quills said:


> u where Willing to Trade JJ for Diaw yet no one on the Knicks is Talented enough to Get him thats convaluted logic Everyone on the Knicks is better then Diaw



Diaw isn't good enough either. Sarver made that choice, not me. If it was up to me the Hawks would be sending Josh Childress, and Al Harrington.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Diaw isn't good enough either. Sarver made that choice, not me. If it was up to me the Hawks would be sending Josh Childress, and Al Harrington.


If it was up to me they would be sending Josh Childress, Josh Smith, and 2 first round picks :smile:


----------

